# Don't know what to do with my new(old) Planer



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi i am fourteen and really like woodworking. My tool collection is getting bigger but my space is limited. I was just given a Foley planer moulder (model 344) for free, but it is way too big for my shop. I was thinking of selling it and buying a more compact machine. So i was wondering if you knew how much it would approximetly be worth. I would clean off all the rust first. It also came with the extension wings and an extra set of blades, the motor is a 3hp. So if you could give me a ballpark price that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Frosty. I have no idea what it would be worth. Hopefully someone will come along with an educated guess.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Did it come with moulding blades? Is is a 3 phase? 

Here's a link to pricing woodworking machinery-
http://www.owwm.com/FAQ/MachineryValue.asp


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Molder/Planer*

My advice to you is to keep this machine stored away until you realize what it is you have. This ia a very valuable and highly desirable tool to have but you will not be able to get near what it is worth if you attempt to sell it as used. Even if you only use it as a planer for now, as you try new projects you will be amazed at the amount of money you can save by creating your own moldings and also, to know that each time you setup to mill some more, it will be the same as the last run.

Ed


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with edp, NO WAY would I let that baby go. But if you must clean it up so it looks really nice, lubricate the chains and my guess would be 5-800.00 but put 1000 obo and see what happends.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I have decided I am going to keep it (I'll manage to fit it in). Do you happen to know any places in Canada that sell moulding blades?
Thanks


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Where are ya?
Welcome by the way!!!:smile:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

I am in Ontario.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry man, can't help ya'. My wife and I lived in Ottawa fer a while but I didn't do to much tool surfing while was out there.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Get a hold of Foley- Belsaw to see if they still have the blades. Make sure you have the Model and Serial number before you talk to them.
http://www.foley-belsaw.com/


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

I was looking through a magazine and found a company that sells moulder heads.
Have any of you delt with them before?


----------



## edsaws (Aug 1, 2007)

Frosty nice machine I have one and wouldn't part with it. I get my molding knives from here. You can also get parts from here. You can also download manuals at there site to. make some in and outfeed tables set it up right and that will last forever.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, nice score. I need to move to Canada!


----------



## Badder (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi
I am looking for a Manual for the Foley 344. would you know where I could get one or a copy?
thanks
Carl


----------

